# ISO Recipe for Dave Hutchins' Spice Blend



## Barbara L (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm just curious--Did Dave happen to give any of you the recipe for his spice blend?  I use it all the time, and I know it won't last forever, so I would like to duplicate it if I can.  I know it has a lot of different spices, and I know what some of them are but not all.  

Barbara


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 19, 2009)

Here you go, Barbara.  I copied this a long time ago from one of Dave's posts.   Obviously, you will have to reduce the ingredients or you will have way more than you need or want to have.  

SC

Chef’s salt

 6# kosher salt 
 2# sugar
 2 oz. Cayenne pepper 
 1# fresh cracked Black Pepper
 2 oz celery salt
 2 oz granulated Garlic
 2 oz Colman’s dry mustard
 1# MSG –Accent--- Aji No Moto,  Optional

  Mix very well and keep in an air tight jar.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 19, 2009)

Thank you!  I still have most of a bottle, but I will copy and save this so that I can make more later.  

Barbara


----------



## jabbur (Sep 19, 2009)

That sounds good!  What all do you use it on Barbara?  It sounds like a great mix for grilled meats.


----------

